# new rescued CDT



## nascarmw (Nov 13, 2010)

New Tort saved from La Area today by Mary Ann (torty mom) and was wondering what the swollen eyes might be from. her skin is super super smooth. something just doesnt look right about this one. it is a CDT. previous owners claim they have had it for 18 years yet seems pretty small. she is used to being handled and one tired tort after a long day of driving. will put new pics up tomorrow in day light hours!


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Not seeing anything wrong with her eyes. She may be holding her breath and that tends to swell the eyes and make them look puffy. How small is small? Can you take a picture of her plastron tomorrow.

Danny


----------



## nascarmw (Nov 13, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Not seeing anything wrong with her eyes. She may be holding her breath and that tends to swell the eyes and make them look puffy. How small is small? Can you take a picture of her plastron tomorrow.
> 
> Danny



yeah I will take some really good ones tomorrow of her. thanks for your input! why would she be holding her breath if she was not under water? just a nervous thing about the ride back?? she was in car for a couple of hours, but slept 1/2 way thru the ride home! she is soooo sweet and mellow!

Lisa (nascarmw)


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Some tortoises don't like car rides or being picked up. Almost all my Chaco tortoises hold their breath when I pick them up.

Danny


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2010)

So far I have the room she is in at 80F, she has been under an MVP for a long time this morning, I soaked her for 10 minutes last night when we got home. I soaked her again, this morning for 15 minutes. 

I made her some mazuri meatballs for her to eat, with 3 different grasses and a pansy chopped up. She was a chomping machine. Then she took a bit of a nap.

When she woke up she ate a handfull of spring lettuce. Made a little poopie and then a bigger one, both very dark brown and firm, looks like Pennies only LARGER. 

Her eyelids are very, very swollen. Her eyelids have been like that for awhile according to the previous owner. She is super sweet and very active right now. 

Any suggestions on the eyelids? Could it been lack of Vit A?

Baby food soak? 

Thanks for your help! I apprecite it! I am ready to run off to the store!!!

Anyone with a suggestion or an idea? Please?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the baby food soak. Just sprinkle calcium and vitamins over her food two or three times a week. Comparing your tortoise's face to my desert tortoises, the eyelids DO look a bit swollen. Was she in the house at her previous home? Maybe she was a little allergic to the substrate.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne! 

On the calcium, should I use the one with D3 in it out without? She has been under the mvb for the entire morning, and we just sat outside for an hour and she cruised the entire yard, ate a mulberry leaf and attacked a poor pansy plant that had not idea she was coming! LOL!!! Now she is napping under the mvb. 

Her eyes are super puffy, the soft parts of her skin are very light in color, could that be from lack of sunshine?

Each time I soaked her she did not drink. I will soak her again when she wakes up.

What type of vitamins should I buy? 

Lisa ~nascarmw, is going to babysit tomorrow so she can gets lots of sunshine while I am at work.

If anyone has an idea or suggestion, I would love to hear it! 

Thanks, we love TFO!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2010)

Let me amend my previous statement to...vitamins and calcium supplemented once a week. I'm so used to talking about babies.

Your new tortoise might also benefit from having the antibiotic opthalmic ointment applied to her lids a couple times a day.

Because I have it on hand for baby soaks, I just use the water soluble bird vitamins and sprinkle a couple drops over the food.

I wouldn't use the calcium that has D3 because your tortoise gets some actual sunshine plus the UV light when in the house.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne!!! 

Few more questions! 

Where can I get the cream, from a vet? or is it over the counter? 

I will go to petco right now and get the bird vitamins, should I make her a vitamin soak?

Thank you so much!


----------

